# Help regarding new planted tank substrate



## Phantom_ws (15 Jul 2020)

Hello;

I have never kept a planted tank before but they always inspired me a lot. The main reason of it the availability of resources. Some mandatory things required for good planted tanks (as i've read on multiple forums) are not easily available in my country. Now, cutting the long story short, I'm planning to setup a planted tank and is in dire need of your expert opinions.

I have an approx. 50~55g (Width 38 x Depth 18 x Height 22 inches) slightly curved from front fish tank. I'm thinking of using following as a substrate. 1 ~ 1.5 inch of vermicompost capped by 1 ~ 1.5 inch of sugar sized black sand.

I'll be using following plants;
Vallisneria (Spiral is preferred but simple will also be fine)
Dwarf Sagittaria
Hygrophilia Sunset & Ludwigia Repens (Need suggestion / recommendation about these)
Water Wisteria or Guppy grass.

Now, the main reason of selecting these plants & substrate is the availability issue. I can do whatever is suggested, keeping in view the limitations of availability.

I can do "Dry start method".
Can cycle tank for weeks or even months without fish.
I will not disturb plants once rooted.
Will follow any other precautions as suggested.

*Will it work ??*​


----------



## sparkyweasel (15 Jul 2020)

Welcome! 
The plants you have listed don't need a dry start, and mostly wouldn't benefit from it.
There are some good threads on the forum about 'cycling' which can give you a lot of information, but you have the right idea, let the plants get established and growing well first, be patient and then start adding fish, gradually building up to fully stocked.
22" is a nice height aesthetically, but you will need good lighting to illuminate the lower levels near the substrate. Have you chosen your lights?
If you tell us what lighting options are available, some-one will probably be able to advise you.


----------



## Phantom_ws (16 Jul 2020)

sparkyweasel said:


> Welcome!
> The plants you have listed don't need a dry start, and mostly wouldn't benefit from it.
> There are some good threads on the forum about 'cycling' which can give you a lot of information, but you have the right idea, let the plants get established and growing well first, be patient and then start adding fish, gradually building up to fully stocked.
> 22" is a nice height aesthetically, but you will need good lighting to illuminate the lower levels near the substrate. Have you chosen your lights?
> If you tell us what lighting options are available, some-one will probably be able to advise you.



Thanks for the reply.

Thought & asked about dry start to initially avoid chances of algae growth.

Lighting is a mix of some chinese brand & modded Philips led.
1 x 36 inch Chinese led (As available on amazon etc that offer multiple RGB colors & remote)
1 or 2 x 2ft Philips 6500k led.


----------



## Melll (23 Jul 2020)

I just clicked the link to have a read but it says the page cannot be found


----------



## Witcher (23 Jul 2020)

Hey @Melll here you go:

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/the-soil-substrate-or-dirted-planted-tank-a-how-to-guide.18943/


----------



## Melll (23 Jul 2020)

Thank you


----------

